# past years costumes!! looking for ideas



## festerboy (Feb 27, 2007)

i dont have much free time to post much!!! I dress up every year for the annual costume contests...heres some that i have won with. im looking for something killer this year, i wear something different every year i want to walk in there and wow them this year, i like doing prosthetics, the ones in the pics i done in a mirror!


----------



## festerboy (Feb 27, 2007)

heres scuttles!!! the hobo clown... foam prosthetic. ..


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't have any suggestions offhand, but wanted to say those past costumes are really kick-ass!


----------



## festerboy (Feb 27, 2007)

thank you!!


----------



## festerboy (Feb 27, 2007)

anybody,, nobody


----------

